# new world record price for an electric watch?



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

a rather special Omega with a 1255 calibre movement just sold for £120,000!









https://www.phillips.com/detail/OMEGA/CH080118/158

Anything else come close?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> Anything else come close?


 How about Elvis Presley's Omega, recently auctioned for an eye-watering $1,800,000.........?

https://www.forbes.com/sites/carolbesler/2018/05/12/the-elvis-has-left-the-building-omega-watch-belonging-to-elvis-presley-sells-for-1-8-million/#3d44b6395449

:whistling:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I nearly mentioned that @Davey P - another jaw dropping result. Elvis also owned an electric Hamilton too, so I wonder what that is worth?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

So the estimate was a bit low then? :laugh:

Interesting watch. It's a shame that there is no reference to "f300" or "Speedsonic" on the dial. That movement serial number 38xxxxxx is certainly a high one. But, oh, that battery :taz: , never fit an this Energizer 344/350 hybrid to your f300; the shape is slightly wrong and the battery often shorts out. I won't tell you how many "broken" f300 I've fixed because owners have fitted this battery --- sending a watch from the US for me to just do a battery change doesn't make a lot of sense :biggrin: .


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> But, oh, that battery :taz: , never fit an this Energizer 344/350 hybrid to your f300; the shape is slightly wrong and the battery often shorts out. I won't tell you how many "broken" f300 I've fixed because owners have fitted this battery --- sending a watch from the US for me to just do a battery change doesn't make a lot of sense :biggrin: .


 Duly noted, and i'm off to t'bay to look for bust f300's with Energizer batteries...

(a risky game I know!)

Maybe not this one though...


----------



## Henryviii (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Another Omega Panda dial that really is quite nice!


----------



## smithswatches (Jun 18, 2016)

Crazy money


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

Why's it sold for so much?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Badman67 said:


> Why's it sold for so much?


 Open the link and have a read  among other things, it's one of only three sent to nasa. Makes Ed whites and such look rather common and pedestrian in comparison


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

That's a very beautiful looking watch. Had it been 10 thousand GBP cheaper I would have bought it... :laughing2dw: (if I sold everything that my entire family owns)


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> Duly noted, and i'm off to t'bay to look for bust f300's with Energizer batteries...
> 
> (a risky game I know!)
> 
> ...


 It's amazing how many you do see on the bay from supposed knowledgeable people that on closer inspection have cheap cell batteries in


----------

